# Removing Sticky Goo



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Our tt had large stock numbers on it from the dealer- we just got around to taking them off (meaning we got the ladder out) so they're gone, but the sticky goo remains. What can we use to get that off w/o damaging the exterior?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Try rubbing alcohol...that's what I used to get our stock number residue off of the front cap. It worked really well...

Cool, now your Outback won't look like a rental anymore either


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Goof Off http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...UY-PLST-0-BRAND . James


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

WD40. Really!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

FraTra said:


> WD40. Really!


X2


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I work retail and the adhesive we use on labels is a bear to remove. We use GooGone to get the adhesive off. It is citrus based so it is safe to use just about anywhere.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> I work retail and the adhesive we use on labels is a bear to remove. We use GooGone to get the adhesive off. It is citrus based so it is safe to use just about anywhere.


X2


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Goof Off http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...UY-PLST-0-BRAND . James


X4

Use GoofOff

But don't use GoofOff 2 -- that will take anything off of anything -- strips it to the bone...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just remember these two nuggets of wisdom'

If it moves but shouldn't, Duct Tape it

If it should move but doesn't, WD-40 it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Goo Gone is the best.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Goo Gone & WD40 for us - both work very well.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Goof Off http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...UY-PLST-0-BRAND . James


X4

[/quote]

X5! WD40 does a lot of stuff besides lubricate. It also works well for taking off tree sap, tar and other mysterious stuff that seems to accumulate on the exterior of the Outback.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm sure that Goo Gone works well, but since I always seem to have a can of lacquer thinner in the garage I use this instead. Adhesives wipe right off.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So Matt









Didja ever get the sticky stuff off? What was your Goo remover of choice??


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah we haven't done it yet b/c the tt is not parked here- its at the storage lot so the next time we head down that way we'll do it. Not sure when that will be, it may be parked for months at this point


----------

